# Rear suspension knock



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

I need some advice. I have a 2009 CC and I have knocking noise coming from both sides of the rear suspension. I've replaced the drop links thinking that would sort out the noise but it hasn't. it's more noticeable on concrete surfaces at low speed. I have noticed that if I brake slightly during the knocking it disappears....
Does the rear suspension give problems ? What should I be looking out for, what bushes are most likely going?
Any advice would be much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

Can't believe there are no replies to this. anyone?


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Check lug nuts, brake caliper slide-bolts, anti-roll bar endlinks, wheel bearings.....all the usual stuff. Can't say I've heard of a common problem like this with the rear suspension. How many miles?


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

CC'ed said:


> Chec Check nuts, brake caliper slide-bolts, anti-roll bar endlinks, wheel bearings.....all the usual stuff. Can't say I've heard of a common problem like this with the rear suspension. How many miles?


 Hi,

Thanks for the reply. The car has covered 58k miles so far. the bearings are good the drop links changed, but I'll check the caliper slide bolts. well report back.

Cheers


----------



## Shystee (May 18, 2009)

I too am experiencing a similar issue. My 2009 sport has been making a clunking, knocking sound from the rear when going over bumpy roads at low speeds. It sounds like an exhaust knock, but I am certain it is not that. I've scoured nearly every inch of my CC's underside, to include banging around with a rubber mallet to try to duplicate. No luck :banghead: If anyone out there has experienced this and found a solution I need to hear from you.


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

Shystee said:


> I too am experiencing a similar issue. My 2009 sport has been making a clunking, knocking sound from the rear when going over bumpy roads at low speeds. It sounds like an exhaust knock, but I am certain it is not that. I've scoured nearly every inch of my CC's underside, to include banging around with a rubber mallet to try to duplicate. No luck :banghead: If anyone out there has experienced this and found a solution I need to hear from you.


Have you tried braking lightly while its knocking? If so did the knocking stop while braking?
My car is the sport model too, have youv got the adjustable dampers?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Shystee said:


> I too am experiencing a similar issue. My 2009 sport has been making a clunking, knocking sound from the rear when going over bumpy roads at low speeds. It sounds like an exhaust knock, but I am certain it is not that. I've scoured nearly every inch of my CC's underside, to include banging around with a rubber mallet to try to duplicate. No luck :banghead: If anyone out there has experienced this and found a solution I need to hear from you.


Sounds like the same thing with my 2012 VR6 4 Motion Exec. I had them check at the dealer but they said they couldn't replicate the problem.


----------



## ccproject (Jun 26, 2012)

I have the same thing on my 12 sport with only 16k miles. I run eibachs and an H&R rear sway so I figured it was the end links. What suspension are you running?


----------



## Shystee (May 18, 2009)

I'm running H&R springs, everything else is stock. I did and possibly still do believe it could be my rear brake pads clunking/rattling between the caliper and the rotors. In fact, I can physically move the the inner part of the caliper on both rear brakes and see that they are quite loose (fronts have no play) and make a slight rattle. I previously replaced the caliper pins and repacked the grease. I thought it helped some but was not for very long so I ruled it out...maybe I shouldn't have ruled it out so quickly. Any recommendations.


----------



## Shystee (May 18, 2009)

So, today I decided to refocus on my rear calipers as the culprit of my rear end clunking/knocking. After a brief YouTube search I came across this:

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nPRNbn9bdJg

Immediately I thought to myself, could this be my problem? I rarely use my parking brake, in fact, never, that is unless I'm working on the car. So, I ran off to my garage and set the parking brake. I then realeased it and grabbed the center part of the caliper that had quite a bit of play and a slight rattle. The play was gone and no rattle to be heard. I drove the vehicle over a few bumpy roads a low speeds to see if I could replicate the problem and I am pleased to report the clunking/knocking was gone. 

It is way too soon to claim victory just yet, but I think I might be on to something here. I will keep you all posted. JC Dub, you may want to give this a try, buddy.


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

Shystee said:


> So, toparkin to refobrean my rear calipers as the culprit of my rear end clunking/knocking. After a brief YouTube search I came across this:
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nPRNbn9bdJg
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the tip. I use my parking brake all the time so it's possibly not from lack out use, but I'm going to go at the calipers either way and if I can remove some play. Did you remove the calipers to remove the excess play?
Thanks again for the tip


----------



## boulon1234 (Apr 1, 2013)

hi, i'm from Belgium in Europe.....i also have this anoying noise coming from rear suspension. i'll have a look at the brake calipers and i'll tell you what happend....excuse me for my bad english...i can't find any issue here in french community.
Thanks.


----------



## trk09 (Nov 16, 2012)

Any chance of having a bad tire or rim for the reason of that sound. in my case I rotated my tires and isolated the issue to a bad tire. I hope your issue would turn out that simple.


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

trk09 said:


> Any chance of having a bad tire or rim for the reason of that sound. in my case I rotated my tires and isolated the issue to a bad tire. I hope your issue out that simple.


 Hi

in my case I have new tyres and the drop links where replaced. Going to check the brakes this week when the temperature increases. Currently 4 degrees in Ireland for the past couple of weeks!


----------



## trk09 (Nov 16, 2012)

That is cold. Hopefully something simple.


----------



## Shystee (May 18, 2009)

jc dub said:


> Thanks for the tip. I use my parking brake all the time so it's possibly not from lack out use, but I'm going to go at the calipers either way and if I can remove some play. Did you remove the calipers to remove the excess play?
> Thanks again for the tip


No, I did not remove the calipers, I simply set the parking brake. With the style of rim I have I can access (grab ahold of) my caliper. As I previously mentioned, when I released the brake all of the play I felt was gone. I do not know what style of rim you have, but if you remove the wheel and manipulate the center part of the caliper, if there is play you will feel and possibly hear it. Be sure your parking brake is not engaged when checking for play  Now, if you decide to attack the slide pins and pad retaining clips, of course that will require caliper removal.

Again, I'm not saying this is the fix all just yet, but so far so good...I will continue to engage my parking brake every time I park.


----------



## boulon1234 (Apr 1, 2013)

hi, I just checked the play on the rear caliper. I think it has too much play. you can hear it on my video posted on youtube (pull the volume up!). here's the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHYV-Y76HiE&feature=youtu.be 
I have alreday set the parking break and also made sevarals emergency braking. What can I do to remove the play, is ther a seting, a screw, ....?
please help me, I can't find any solution here in french forum's.
Thanks.


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

boulon1234 said:


> hi, I just checked the play on the rear caliper. I think it has too much play. you can hear it on my video posted on ye (pull the volume up!). her e's the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHYV-Y76HiE&feature=youtu.be
> I have alreday set the parking break and also made sevarals emergency braking. What can I do to remove the play, is ther a seting, a screw, ....?
> please help me, I can't find any solution here in french forum's.
> Thanks.


 Hi,

I just checked out your video and I might have a theory on what's happening. does the cc rear brake pads have springs on them? or are there small clips in the calipers that sit against the pads?
If so these might have gone weak causing the caliper to move around. The only thing that holds the caliper in place are the 2 slide bolts. might be worth checking out.

J


----------



## boulon1234 (Apr 1, 2013)

jc dub said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just checked out your video and I might have a theory on what's happening. does the cc rear brake pads have springs on them? or are there small clips in the calipers that sit against the pads?
> If so these might have gone weak causing the caliper to move around. The only thing that holds the caliper in place are the 2 slide bolts. might be worth checking out.
> ...


Hi, there are small clips on the pads. The pads didn't move. the only thing wich is moving is the moving part of the caliper. I've dissassembled it,and I've putted out the electrical motor. So I have now acces to the screw wich pull the pads for the parking break. I've unscrewed (i don't know if it's good english....i only speak a little bit english) the screw, now there's no more play. I've tested it on a short distance and the loud seems to has disapeared.....i'll tell you more in a few days.....
apologises for my very bad english....


----------



## Shystee (May 18, 2009)

boulon1234 said:


> hi, I just checked the play on the rear caliper. I think it has too much play. you can hear it on my video posted on youtube (pull the volume up!). here's the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHYV-Y76HiE&feature=youtu.be
> I have alreday set the parking break and also made sevarals emergency braking. What can I do to remove the play, is ther a seting, a screw, ....?
> please help me, I can't find any solution here in french forum's.
> Thanks.


Good video, boulon1234. That was the exact same sound my calipers made before I began to regularly use my parking brake. Seriously, when I said "I never hardly used my parking brake", I mean never. Come to find out by not doing so the self-adjusting brakes did not adjust as described in the Youtube video I had previously posted. It has been nearly 2 weeks now and I am proud to report that my rear end is rattle-free...no more brake rattle. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Xklusiv (Jul 17, 2012)

My rear suspension will "thunk" when I go over certain bumps...but only when it is very cold outside. It doesn't do it when the car is warm....

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

Shystee said:


> Good video, boulon1234. That was the exact same sound my calipers made before I began to regularly use my parking brake. Seriously, when I said "I never hardly used my parking brake", I mean never. Come to find out by not doing so the self-adjusting brakes did not adjust as described in the Youtube video I had previously posted. It has been nearly 2 weeks now and I am proud to report that my rear end is rattle-free...no more brake rattle. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


I always use the auto hold feature and the handbrake, but still have this problem. going to take the calipers off this weekend and try sort them once and for all!


----------



## boulon1234 (Apr 1, 2013)

boulon1234 said:


> hi, I just checked the play on the rear caliper. I think it has too much play. you can hear it on my video posted on youtube (pull the volume up!). here's the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHYV-Y76HiE&feature=youtu.be
> I have alreday set the parking break and also made sevarals emergency braking. What can I do to remove the play, is ther a seting, a screw, ....?
> please help me, I can't find any solution here in french forum's.
> Thanks.


 Hi!!!! I FINALY DID IT !!!!
I've founded this F****** noise!!!! this noise comme from play between the moving part of the caliper and the part witch is not moving. Between these two pieces, there's an axle. The play is there. I've putted some adesive around it and there's no more play and NO MORE NOISE!!! So, now i've to know if there's some new parts to replace the bad parts. But for the moment, no noise any more (i speak french, so my english is bad.....)


----------



## jc dub (Nov 25, 2002)

It's a known problem with knocking brakes on the off rear of B6 passats. To fix, remove the caliper, pull out the top and bottom did pins and half fill with a heavy grease or copper grease into the holes the slide pins slide on, refit and no more noise! Just did mine last week.


----------



## boulon1234 (Apr 1, 2013)

jc dub said:


> It's a known problem with knocking brakes on the off rear of B6 passats. To fix, remove the caliper, pull out the top and bottom did pins and half fill with a heavy grease or copper grease into the holes the slide pins slide on, refit and no more noise! Just did mine last week.


Hi, thanks for the information. But do you know if there's some originals VW parts to get it back as new? I think what i did and what you did will not work for a long time....maybe the noise will be back in few weeks??


----------

